# Official Birthday Bombing Thread (December)



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

Hello Puffers,

Here at Puff we a pretty tight knit group. We chat, we banter, get to know each other quite well. One thing I never see enough of on here though is "Happy Birthday!" How can we let such a joyous thing slip through the cracks here on Puff? I say we can't, so with that in mind I present the&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;

*OFFICIAL BIRTHDAY BOMB THREAD (December 2012)* :boom: :target:

*Here are the rules: *

*1. IF your birthday is in December, Post up your name, birth date and how old you will be (you can be vague if your weird about it but do expect us to make fun of you).*

*2. Make sure you have your wish list, and address updated in your profile (and please have a visible address).

3. ONLY post your info here if you are okay with accepting bombs/gifts from fellow BOTL/SOTL. We don't want to start any domestic disturbances here or get anyone kicked out of their parent's houses because their mailbox got blown up...which brings me to the NEXT rule.

4. Reinforce your Mailbox as you might just (by the kindness of strangers) be blown the $%*# up by fellow Puffers. *

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Pretty simple right? Now, keep in mind that posting your birthday here is *NOT* a guarantee that you will get a gift. All gifts sent by anyone are strictly voluntary, are considered just that&#8230;.a GIFT and retaliation is not required.

It's a *BIRTHDAY* gift people. You don't give your friend a birthday gift and expect one in return the same day do you? Same concept applies here.

As birthdays stack up, I will get the birthdays listed in chronological order and re-post them so it stays near the top of the thread.

*HOLIDAY OPTION*:
Given that this is December and the Holidays are afoot, I figure if you are going to send a gift, it might as well include something Christmas or holiday themed!!!

*IMPORTANT NOTICE: New members are certainly welcome to submit their names for this; however, new members without access to addresses in profiles should not attempt to acquire them in order to send birthday gifts. You must be active in the forum for at least 90 days before getting permission to view these addresses, so please wait. *

*IMPORTANT NOTICE (PART DEUX): Please only post your birthday information here so that we can keep this post clean and easy to read for other members. Any gifts received should be posted in the bombing section of the site. Please include pictures and details about your gifts as people love to see that stuff! *

*This list is for the month of December 2012*

1.


----------



## Eleigh (Jun 8, 2012)

Oh well, it's the big 30 for me on the 16th. Here I go sliding down the slippery slope into middle age!


----------



## bazookajoe8 (Apr 6, 2012)

The world is ending and this will be my last bday! at least i get to see one more before :rip:

mine is the 15th. gonna be 37, going on 18! :dance::biggrin::nod::new_all_coholic::drinking:eace::bounce::chk


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

guess what today is? its my bday arty::blim 32:blarty:


----------



## hachigo (Feb 14, 2012)

exprime8 said:


> guess what today is? its my bday arty::blim 32:blarty:


Well December serves a dual purpose then. Christmas and Jose's Birfday. Happy Birthday Old Man!!!


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

hachigo said:


> Well December serves a dual purpose then. Christmas and Jose's Birfday. Happy Birthday Old Man!!!


well, thank you!!!
And Happy BDay to all those that were born on December!!!


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

*This list is for the month of December 2012*
 *Name
**Age**Birthdate
*Exprime83212/3/2012Bazookajoe83712/15/2012
Eleigh3012/16/2012


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

its actually 12-02-1980


----------



## hachigo (Feb 14, 2012)

exprime8 said:


> well, thank you!!!
> And Happy BDay to all those that were born on December!!!


Oh, you get any nice presents? :wink:


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

hachigo said:


> Oh, you get any nice presents? :wink:


oh yes i did!!!


----------



## kdmckin (Feb 21, 2012)

My b-day will be the day after the world ends, the 22nd. I will be 27, hopefully we all manage to make it till then lol.


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

This list is for the month of December 2012
 *Name
**Age**Birthdate*Exprime83212/2/2012Bazookajoe83712/15/2012Eleigh3012/16/2012
Kdmckin2712/27/2012


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

I'll throw my name in the Sagittarius pool. My B-Day is Dec 5 and I'll be 32. Whoo-Hoo!


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

meatcake said:


> *HOLIDAY OPTION*:
> Given that this is December and the Holidays are afoot, I figure if you are going to send a gift, it might as well include something Christmas or holiday themed!!!


Having a December birthday myself I've always *HATED* when people do this.
Personally I think it's a lame excuse to do half the work you'd do for someone not with a December Birthday

Oh and Yay For Sagittarius. the crazy bastards we are


----------



## bazookajoe8 (Apr 6, 2012)

Vicini said:


> Having a December birthday myself I've always *HATED* when people do this.
> Personally I think it's a lame excuse to do half the work you'd do for someone not with a December Birthday


i always hated this too!

Happy Bday to all the Sags!


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

Vicini said:


> Having a December birthday myself I've always *HATED* when people do this.
> Personally I think it's a lame excuse to do half the work you'd do for someone not with a December Birthday
> 
> Oh and Yay For Sagittarius. the crazy bastards we are


yeah it always happens... "I was gonna get you something for your bday but since xmas is so close ill just wait till xmas and get you something nicer", then you get a green and red sweater!!! uke:


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

hmmmm my present/bomb of destruction should be landing right around Joes birfday..........


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

bazookajoe8 said:


> The world is ending and this will be my last bday! at least i get to see one more before :rip:
> 
> mine is the 15th. gonna be 37, going on 18! :dance::biggrin::nod::new_all_coholic::drinking:eace::bounce::chk





BigSarge said:


> I'll throw my name in the Sagittarius pool. My B-Day is Dec 5 and I'll be 32. Whoo-Hoo!





Vicini said:


> Having a December birthday myself I've always *HATED* when people do this.
> Personally I think it's a lame excuse to do half the work you'd do for someone not with a December Birthday
> 
> Oh and Yay For Sagittarius. the crazy bastards we are


why am I not surprised that so many of my LOB brothers are Sags...

guess cuz I'm one too:whoo:

what the Hell.....Dec. 6.....I'll be 49

Pinhead Jr.: "Holy shit, Dude...you really are an old fart!!!!"

Happy Birthday, brother Sags


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

exprime8 said:


> yeah it always happens... "I was gonna get you something for your bday but since xmas is so close ill just wait till xmas and get you something nicer", then you get a green and red sweater!!! uke:


I know how you feel, Jose.....I kinda got gypped on birthdays, too...I have to share mine with my brother, who was born a year later....

Happy Birthday today, Banana Boy:beerchug:arty:


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

This list is for the month of December 2012
 *Name*
*Age*
*Birthdate*
Exprime83212/2/2012Bazookajoe83712/15/2012Eleigh3012/16/2012Kdmckin2712/27/2012BigSarge3212/5/2012ouirknotamuzd4912/6/2012

Sorry if you guys don't like the holiday themed approach, but suck it! muhahahahahah!!!

I can see your point though, getting screwed because your b-day is same month as Christmas would blow. Happy Birthday anyway!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Sorry if you guys don't like the holiday themed approach, but suck it! muhahahahahah!!!

I can see your point though, getting screwed because your b-day is same month as Christmas would blow. Happy Birthday anyway![/QUOTE]

nothing wrong with being in a festive mood, Whamcake.....'tis the season and all that...

my aunt is the one that really got the short end of the stick in December, bithday-wise...her b-day is Christmas, so her brood decided to have their Christmas festivities on Christmas Eve just so they could combine her b-day and christmas presents...cheap bastards.

Pinhead Jr.: "so, Methuselah..how many times a night do you have to get up to take a piss?..AAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA"

Herfabomber: "that's so funny I forgot to laugh"

Pinhead Jr.: "see that?....senility is already kickin' in"


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

heres a thought. why dont we all bomb who ever is the oldest?!?!?!? :hurt:


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

exprime8 said:


> heres a thought. why dont we all bomb who ever is the oldest?!?!?!? :hurt:


oooo..I like that...or just bombing you all too.


----------



## bazookajoe8 (Apr 6, 2012)

exprime8 said:


> heres a thought. why dont we all bomb who ever is the oldest?!?!?!? :hurt:


i like it!


----------



## ORMason (Nov 4, 2012)

I'm late on this thread but my birthday brought in this great month on the 1st. I turned 38 this year... I can see 40 in the distance. Happy holidays everyone!


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

This list is for the month of December 2012
 *Name
**Age**Birthdate*ORMason3812/1/2012Exprime83212/2/2012BigSarge3212/5/2012ouirknotamuzd4912/6/2012Bazookajoe83712/15/2012Eleigh3012/16/2012Kdmckin2712/27/2012


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

exprime8 said:


> heres a thought. why dont we all bomb who ever is the oldest?!?!?!? :hurt:





bazookajoe8 said:


> i like it!


or....and this is one that I like...we can bomb all the guys whose first name starts with J, regardless of whether or not their birthday has passed.

and just to change the subject slighty....wanna wish a Happy Birthday today to the mighty Sledgehammer...the not-quite Alpha Pete but-getting-there.....BigSarge

Happy Birthday, FellowPete:beerchug:arty:


----------



## Güero (Dec 4, 2012)

Am I Too late.?? My birthday is tomorrow 12-06-1991 and I Turn 21


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Güero said:


> Am I Too late.?? My birthday is tomorrow 12-06-1991 and I Turn 21


me too, Julian....Happy Birthday tomorrow......

Pinhead Jr.: "hey, Pops...isn't your favorite pair of underwear turning 21 tomorrow, too?....AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA"


----------



## Güero (Dec 4, 2012)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> me too, Julian....Happy Birthday tomorrow......
> 
> Pinhead Jr.: "hey, Pops...isn't your favorite pair of underwear turning 21 tomorrow, too?....AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA"


Hahahahaha....Hey thanks and happy birthday to you aswell.!!
hey would you do me a favor and check if my address is visible on my profile.!! I'm just getting the hang of the site


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> or....and this is one that I like...we can bomb all the guys whose first name starts with J, regardless of whether or not their birthday has passed.
> :


nah... Id rather see an Old Fart get blown up!!!

P.S. Happy Bday BigSarge!!!


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

This list is for the month of December 2012
 *Name
**Age**Birthdate*ORMason3812/1/2012Exprime83212/2/2012BigSarge3212/5/2012ouirknotamuzd4912/6/2012Guero2112/6/2012Bazookajoe83712/15/2012Eleigh3012/16/2012Kdmckin2712/27/2012

*Happy Birthday Pete and Guero!!!
And no Guero your not too late. Bombs fly all month. *
*Oh and happy Belated Birthday BigSarge, OrMason and Exprime8*


----------



## Güero (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks meatcake.!! I have a concern whether my address is visible on my profile. Can someone please take a look and notify me if it is or isn't.?? Will appreciate  thanks.!!


----------



## angryeaglesfan (Jun 27, 2010)

meatcake said:


> This list is for the month of December 2012
>  *Name
> **Age**Birthdate*ORMason3812/1/2012Exprime83212/2/2012BigSarge3212/5/2012ouirknotamuzd4912/6/2012Guero2112/6/2012Bazookajoe83712/15/2012Eleigh3012/16/2012Kdmckin2712/27/2012
> 
> ...


I will throw a shout out to my fellow Sags also and say Happy Birthday! My birthday is this Sunday the 9th and I will be 38. Smoke a good one gentlemen!


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

Güero said:


> Thanks meatcake.!! I have a concern whether my address is visible on my profile. Can someone please take a look and notify me if it is or isn't.?? Will appreciate  thanks.!!


yup, can see it just fine


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

... :bl:bl: Happy Birthday Pet and Julian :bl:bl: ...


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

This list is for the month of December 2012
 *Name
**Age**Birthdate*ORMason3812/1/2012
Exprime83212/2/2012BigSarge3212/5/2012ouirknotamuzd4912/6/2012Guero2112/6/2012Angryeaglesfan3812/9/2012Bazookajoe83712/15/2012Eleigh3012/16/2012Kdmckin2712/27/2012


        


----------



## Wallbright (Jan 2, 2011)

My birthday is the 15th and Ill be 23. Man am I getting old. 

Also, thanks for stealing my birthday Joe. On the plus side, given this new information, maybe I should congratulate you for sucking less by sending you a bomb. Hmmmmmmm.


----------



## tntclip (Oct 14, 2012)

This is a great thread,This place is awesome


----------



## Güero (Dec 4, 2012)

tntclip said:


> This is a great thread,This place is awesome


I knoww right


----------



## TacticalComm (Oct 25, 2012)

Oh man...I wait all year for the same day, my birthday is on December 25th! I'll be 32 this year and I recently became a daddy! :woohoo:


Great community here @ Puff


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

Happy Birthday Barry, smoke a good one!!!


----------



## SidZiff (Nov 2, 2012)

I'll be turning 57 on Dec 21st. Depending on the Mayans of course. 8)


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

This list is for the month of December 2012
 *Name
**Age**Birthdate*ORMason3812/1/2012
Exprime83212/2/2012BigSarge3212/5/2012ouirknotamuzd4912/6/2012Guero2112/6/2012
Angryeaglesfan3812/9/2012Bazookajoe83712/15/2012Wallbright2312/15/2012Eleigh3012/16/2012Sidziff5712/21/2012TacticalComm3212/25/2012
Kdmckin2712/27/2012


----------



## TacticalComm (Oct 25, 2012)

I really appreciate you and the community, Meatcake


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Happy Birthday to all the December babies (Sags and Caps). 12/28/57 = 55. (I have the honor of sharing it with my sister who will be 51.)


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

TacticalComm said:


> I really appreciate you and the community, Meatcake


No sir, THANK YOU, for your service to our country! And happy Birthday on 25th!


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

This list is for the month of December 2012
 *Name
**Age**Birthdate*ORMason3812/1/2012Exprime83212/2/2012
BigSarge3212/5/2012ouirknotamuzd4912/6/2012Guero2112/6/2012Angryeaglesfan3812/9/2012Bazookajoe83712/15/2012Wallbright2312/15/2012Eleigh3012/16/2012Sidziff5712/21/2012TacticalComm3212/25/2012Kdmckin2712/27/2012McGreggor575512/28/2012


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

Vicini said:


> Oh and Yay For Sagittarius. the crazy bastards we are


Amen, brother! December 20th, 1971 here. Physically I'll be 41. Maturity wise? About 14 sounds right :rofl:


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

This list is for the month of December 2012
 *Name
**Age**Birthdate*ORMason3812/1/2012Exprime83212/2/2012BigSarge3212/5/2012ouirknotamuzd4912/6/2012Guero2112/6/2012Angryeaglesfan3812/9/2012Bazookajoe83712/15/2012Wallbright2312/15/2012Eleigh3012/16/2012Nikonnut4112/20/2012Sidziff5712/21/2012TacticalComm3212/25/2012Kdmckin2712/27/2012McGreggor575512/28/2012


----------



## angryeaglesfan (Jun 27, 2010)

exprime8 said:


> Happy Birthday Barry, smoke a good one!!!


Thank you! I did just that..........had a PSD 4 after breakfast, a LP 9 after lunch, and finished the day off with a Padron 40th Anniversary.............it was a great day!


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

Just wanted to
wish Bazookajoe8 and
Wallbright a Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

This list is for the month of December 2012
 *Name
**Age**Birthdate*ORMason3812/1/2012Exprime83212/2/2012BigSarge3212/5/2012ouirknotamuzd4912/6/2012Guero2112/6/2012Angryeaglesfan3812/9/2012Bazookajoe83712/15/2012Wallbright2312/15/2012Eleigh3012/16/2012Nikonnut4112/20/2012Sidziff5712/21/2012TacticalComm3212/25/2012Kdmckin2712/27/2012McGreggor575512/28/2012

*Quick Announcement!!*
First off....Big happy birthday goes out to everyone with a December Birthday!!! 
Second, I wish you all a fantastic holiday, whatever you celebrate! 
Third, just a heads up, per the mods this will no longer be a sticky...not sure why. 
Since that is happening, not sure how easy it will be to find in the future. Also, not sure if I will continue to do it. It's all up in the air right now. 
I appreciate all the participation we have had the past few months. I was hoping to get a full year in to have a database of birthdays, still might, just depends on how busy I am outside of Puff. 
Thanks again!


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

:bl:chk: Happy Birthday Eleigh ::chk:bl


----------



## ORMason (Nov 4, 2012)

Thanks for the effort meatcake, I'm sure all puffers appreciate it cause I do.


----------



## tylernim (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm a New Year's Eve guy.

12/31/1985, which mean I'll be turning 27!


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

Hey Christopher, Happy BDay Man!!!


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

exprime8 said:


> Hey Christopher, Happy BDay Man!!!


Thank you, brother


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

Happy Birthday to all Fellow Sagittarius. F you to all Capricorns. J/K happy birthday to all.


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

Happy birthday everyone. 

Did you all notice something? There are 4 LOBs with birthdays. This has to be some kind of a secret club code or something.


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

This list is for the month of December 2012
 *Name
**Age**Birthdate*ORMason3812/1Exprime83212/2
BigSarge3212/5ouirknotamuzd4912/6Guero2112/6Angryeaglesfan3812/9Bazookajoe83712/15Wallbright2312/15Eleigh3012/16Nikonnut4112/20Sidziff5712/21TacticalComm3212/25Kdmckin2712/27McGreggor575512/28Tylernim2712/31


----------



## Bobajob (Dec 14, 2012)

exprime8 said:


> :bl:chk: Happy Birthday Eleigh ::chk:bl


I guess he deleted his account?

Cool thread though, only found it today. Still wading through the huge beast that is puff!

And of course happy birthday all!


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

Happy Birthday McGreggor57!!!


----------



## bazookajoe8 (Apr 6, 2012)

Happy Bday Gregg!!


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Why thank you kind sirs!


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

I want to thank everyone that participated in this Birthday bombing experiment with me. This is the last time it will be in the Sticky and with that, the last time I will be doing it. It seems there was no small amount of resistance to this idea from the start and it seems to have continued to the point that the mods felt it best to Un-Stick it. 

With that I figure it is best to just let it die with 2012. 

But again, thanks to all who participated. I saw some bombs fly, and some people pretty happy on their birthday's and that is all that I was hoping for.


----------



## TacticalComm (Oct 25, 2012)

I didn't get bombed but that's okay  I thought it was a great idea and thanks to those who supported it! It's still a great community and the effort that you guys put into the little things like this are what make it great. Happy Birthday everyone who had a December birthday! We do kind of wait all year for the same time and in my case, all year for the same day...(lol it seems like forever)


----------



## eggopp (Jul 21, 2010)

Well happy birthday to all December folks, looks like its been a busy month and the month is soon over.


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

It's almost over so I thought I would just note that I'm a Sag too. Don't know why I am just seeing this thread, but happy birthday to all the December puffers :smoke: mine was on the 21st as well and I think I turned 37


----------

